
Minteye wants to put an end to the CAPTCHA as we know it - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/12/15/minteye-wants-to-put-an-end-to-the-captcha-as-we-know-it/?fromcat=all
======
nwh
That would be horrendously easy to write a bypass for. As with most of these
"lets end CAPTCHA" solutions.

------
diziet
Strangely, adblock seems to block the tech demo on minteye's site. Or perhaps
not?

